# Epson ET-15000 Issues, what printer do you use for films?



## Nifty Prints (Nov 23, 2017)

I am so bummed that my Artisan 1430 died. As most of you, I use Accurip to output films. I wanted to make sure I got a printer that would work with Accurip, and on their website, they listed what the best printers that work with Mac. I got the ET-15000, and it does not work. Apparently the sensor does not see the clear film. The only advice the crew at Freehand that referred this printer could say, is that I can tape a piece of paper onto the film so it would work. But that does not work for outputting films for multi color designs. The paper shifts inside the printer and so you never get a set of films that will register on press. Thanks Freehand for the referral of printers to get, and the awesome help! 
I run a fairly busy shop, so I need to toss this $600 printer and get something else. What printers are most of you out there printing films on? Has anyone come up with a way to get the ET-15000 to actually work well? Wow, so lame. Money well wasted.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

You don't print registration marks on your films? 

I've heard of people using just a piece of masking tape on the leading edge/corner of the film where the sensor is. If that works, seems like that would be both less hassle and unlikely to shift. Might also want to give the area of the sensor a blast of canned air, in case it is partially obstructed by lint/dust.


----------



## Nifty Prints (Nov 23, 2017)

NoXid said:


> You don't print registration marks on your films?
> 
> I've heard of people using just a piece of masking tape on the leading edge/corner of the film where the sensor is. If that works, seems like that would be both less hassle and unlikely to shift. Might also want to give the area of the sensor a blast of canned air, in case it is partially obstructed by lint/dust.


I do use registrations, that is one way I know the films are not printing properly. The printer also is brand new, so no dust has accumulated yet. I really can't be bothered with taping films every time, as I print films every day. Need a good, no hassle printer for sure.


----------



## alainliege (Aug 19, 2012)

I've used the Epson 4900 w/Accurip for 7 years, all pleasure.


----------



## daveybones (10 mo ago)

Nifty Prints said:


> I am so bummed that my Artisan 1430 died. As most of you, I use Accurip to output films. I wanted to make sure I got a printer that would work with Accurip, and on their website, they listed what the best printers that work with Mac. I got the ET-15000, and it does not work. Apparently the sensor does not see the clear film. The only advice the crew at Freehand that referred this printer could say, is that I can tape a piece of paper onto the film so it would work. But that does not work for outputting films for multi color designs. The paper shifts inside the printer and so you never get a set of films that will register on press. Thanks Freehand for the referral of printers to get, and the awesome help!
> I run a fairly busy shop, so I need to toss this $600 printer and get something else. What printers are most of you out there printing films on? Has anyone come up with a way to get the ET-15000 to actually work well? Wow, so lame. Money well wasted.



Hey man did you ever find a solution for this? I got the Et15000 today for the same reasons? did you fix it or find an alternative?


----------

